# About to Drop...



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

My Grandpa's Palomino is SUPER FAT PREGGO NOW and should have
her foal anytime soon, next month I believe. 

Gosh she's so big though, lol!


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

My goodness!! She really is super big....Very nice horses.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Yay for baby horsies  LoL *Sings* My little pony, My little pony.... "  Can't wait till she foals and you can post pics of the baby. I just love horses.


----------

